# Hand Guns



## Runningmad (Aug 13, 2003)

Seems like a lot of people on here own hand guns. I am thinking about getting one (I am a criminology major and will use one in my future career plans) and I was wondering if anyone had any suggestions. I've been doing a little research, and the Glocks and Berettas seem to have pretty good repuatations. What do you all think?


----------



## SnowCichlid (Jan 10, 2003)

we don't really use guns here, we use fist... I recommend a knuckle sandwich...
... actually I recommend a nice scope paintball gun


----------



## Skeelo (Sep 23, 2003)

I'm a fan of the Colt 1911...But I'm more of a carbine person myself. M4's are friggin cool.


----------



## TonyTurbo29 (Aug 11, 2003)

You really can't go wrong with the Glocks. I have two of them and will soon be getting a thrid to meet the requirements of my new employer(Different Calibers).

The Glock is a very durable gun and easy to control. The working of the weapon is simple and effective. It also has the 3 safety system and good accuracy for what most police officers use it for. Anything under 30yds and it's going to be nuts on and allow for a quick second shot.

I would reccomend that you look at a Glock 17, Glock 21, or a Glock 22. The Glock 17 is the common 9mm. Most police departments live and die by this caliber. The 9mm provides good penetration and is easily handled. The Glock 21 is a .45. Not as much penetration, but good knock down power. The Glock 22 is a .40 S&W which is the middle ground. It's based off a 10mm round, but it's shorter. It is also know as "The FBI" load. It has recoil between the .45 and the 9mm. I still have yet to really break in the .40 but it seems like it will be a great gun.

Side note, all guns are the exact same in workings and size, grip, sights, etc.. etc... The only difference is the Caliber. Also, the Glock work just awesome with the M3 Tactical Illuminator.

Just my .02 from a fellow Criminology a/k/a Criminal Justice grad.


----------



## hays98 (Mar 8, 2003)

<----------------------------need i say more.


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

Hays, Doyle vetoed the carry/conceal bill today. We Wisconsinites can forget about ever carrying a handgun in public.


----------



## JeFFLo (Aug 29, 2003)

deagle


----------



## Noble (Nov 9, 2003)

I have beretta elite 1 and beretta elite 2 in 9mm.

I lik em alot, have had the Eliet1 for 3 years, the elite 2 since last July.

My Little brother works at an firearms dealer in Utah.

He has a Kimber 1911 that is solid as a gun gets. I am really good with my Beratta elite1. But the elite 2 hasn't been fired enough for consistent shooting yet. Needs another 1000 rounds to soften the barrel/recoil.


----------



## FohDatAss (Oct 7, 2003)

Go with a freakin bazooka, that way when someone starts popin sh*t, you can blow that motha fucka to the sky!!! KABOOM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## akio525 (Sep 4, 2003)

If youre willing to spend the money Id go with a desert eagle .50 . Only problem is it costs a fotune everytime i go shooting.


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

glock pistols are very nice, no one can really bad talk glock. but they arn't legal in my state unless previously owned. and the same goes for h&k which would have been my #1 choice, but they arn't legal in ma. either so I got a sig p226, and its a really good firearm for personal protection and target shooting.


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

btw my sig is interchangeable between .357 sig or .40 s&w rounds. I use .357 sig when I cary, and .40 for target shooting. It has a little kick, but its not to bad. plenty of stopping power


----------



## mr_meanor (Nov 5, 2003)

H&K

Heckler and Koch

the seals carry them for a reason


----------



## mr_meanor (Nov 5, 2003)

nitrofish said:


> btw my sig is interchangeable between .357 sig or .40 s&w rounds. I use .357 sig when I cary, and .40 for target shooting. It has a little kick, but its not to bad. plenty of stopping power


 sig is the only handgun I will not say H&K is better than

Sig's are bad ass and durable as hell hence the price tag

Heckler and Koch is just as durable but isnt as credible as the sig


----------



## mr_meanor (Nov 5, 2003)

hell why wouldnt I carry a gun I live in texas

its legal for my hillbilly gun toting ass to carry as many loaded guns as I want


----------



## MPower (Jan 29, 2003)

Out of my guns

Beretta 92FS, Glock 21, Sig Arms 229 .40 cal, HK USP .40. My favorite is the sig, shoots smoother than my others fits perfect in my hand. Minimum recoil. And it looks best, besides my Beretta 470th anniverary (Collector Gun).

After that my glock and hk. I know alot of people that like the hk, its not a smooth shooter, alot more recoil than I would like. Doesn't have a good feel to me. The beretta is a good gun to have. Can't really say anything bad about it. Personally I like the .40 round best. Still have knock down power and can have several accurate shots unlike the .45.

Just my .02


----------



## mr_meanor (Nov 5, 2003)

yeah barettas are nice I just have a friend who a baretta finatic and claims they are the best damn thing ever and nothing compares, kinda makes me not like them when he is around


----------



## 14_blast (Oct 6, 2003)

> nitrofish Posted on Nov 19 2003, 11:48 PM btw my sig is interchangeable between .357 sig or .40 s&w rounds. I use .357 sig when I cary, and .40 for target shooting. It has a little kick, but its not to bad. plenty of stopping power


I own a Sig P226 .40 cal. I'm looking for a 1911 model. I've tried Springfields, Kimbers, and Smith&Wessons. So far, the 1911 that I really like is the Smith & Wesson. It just has a better feel to it, nothing wrong with the Kimber, but I just happen to like the Smith & Wesson. Another aspect that turned me on to the 1911's is that there are conversion kits for them. You can convert the 1911 to a .22LR. This comes in handy when you spend a couple of hours at the range. It's a lot cheaper to shoot the .22LRs at the range.

Now if you want the most powerful handgun in the world, check this out:

http://popularmechanics.com/outdoors/firea...gun/print.phtml


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

14_blast said:


> Now if you want the most powerful handgun in the world, check this out:
> 
> http://popularmechanics.com/outdoors/firea...gun/print.phtml


 ya, that .50 magnum is incredable, but theres like a 9 month wait on the gun, and ammo is like $2 a shot. its large animal a hunting gun ,you could never use it to protect yourself.and I know theres going to be someone asking why not, but that gun would go thru the victom and anyone behind him. this gun can shoot thru an engine block of a car!


----------



## Derek (Sep 9, 2003)

Walther... Great G







uns....


----------



## nigaphan (Oct 28, 2003)

i gotta sig too.....i like the interchangeable barrel..........SIG's are the shitnizz........not a big fan of glock and all the other guns.........i'm a SIG man


----------



## TonyTurbo29 (Aug 11, 2003)

You DE Lovers....
Why would you reccommend such a large weapon to someone that is looking to carry it for Defense/Police style work??

I know it's going to sound like im coming down on you but that is not an intelligent statement at all. Here is why.........

1st: The desert Eagle is expensive. The gun alone in .44 is over $1000. Just think of the cost of a .50. I thinking $1,200 easy.
2nd: If you get a .50 you're going to have to spend another fortune in ammo.
3rd: The gun is a freaking tank. I don't know the exact weight of it loaded but I think it's close to 10 lbs. Trying holding that up in the shooting posistion for more than a few seconds.
4th: *This is not the Matrix,* that gun would kick your ass. If you are shooting any kind of non-down loaded ammo it's going to kick so hard that a magizene or two is all that your hands will tollerate.
5th: Read Above, and forget about a second or third follow up shot.
6th: Try to work with that gun on. All that weight / bulk on your hip is not only going to get caught on every freaking thing you walk near, but it's going to wear you down. It will cause a duty holster to sag on that side and promote bad posture inorder to compensate for the gun.
7th: A .50 is a huge round. I can't fathom a department allowing you to carry it. It would go through the person you are shooting at, the person standing behind them, and then the wall. It's a Police Departments worst nightmare from a liability standpoint.
8th: The is no way in hell that you are going to effectivly draw it from the holster in a "Sudden Attack" situation.

Those are some of the ones that I could think of just off the top of my head. A DE is for lack of a better term a shiny c*ck. Most of the people who own them, all they do is walk around and say that they own one and try to show if off. I would guess that less than 25% of the owners acutally take it hunting or shoot in some kind of Big Bore marksmanship competition. There is a reason that used gun stores have tons of these that all have "Less than 50 rds" through them. They're not practical at all.


----------



## TonyTurbo29 (Aug 11, 2003)

BeansAranguren said:


> Hays, Doyle vetoed the carry/conceal bill today. We Wisconsinites can forget about ever carrying a handgun in public.


 Doyle is a Moron!

He said something along the lines of:

"Guns are like Cell phones. People carry cell phones and they are always going off at the most inopportune time. If people start carrying guns, they will also start going off at inopportune times."

Sigh....... Stupid "IGNORANT" anti-gun people!


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

H&k 
Glock 
Sig 
these are all fine guns


----------



## TonyTurbo29 (Aug 11, 2003)

I think im going to apply for a suppressor(A/K/A Can, Sliencer) permit for my new Glock. This is just way to cool.

Look at this one and then compair the sound of the fun firing vs. the shells hitting the table at the begining. Very cool....

http://1919a4.com/gca/arpc-mac10-cac9a.mpg

More.....

http://1919a4.com/gca/ogc-p7k3&outback.mpg

First few rounds in this one are supersonic, that is why the silencer dosen't work. The rest of the Mag is subsonic and the silencer works great....

http://1919a4.com/gca/ogc-raptor-super&subsonic.mpg


----------



## 521 1N5 (Apr 25, 2003)

those vids were cool...post more!


----------



## TonyTurbo29 (Aug 11, 2003)

*http://gulfcoastarmory.com/mgvids.html*


----------



## 521 1N5 (Apr 25, 2003)

cool...thanks...how much are glocks...ballpark?


----------



## captinmo187 (Oct 19, 2003)

if u guys want to see a bad ass glock go on to kazaa and download a video called "full auto glock!" its hella sick


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Thanks for the awesome vids...


----------



## ANDY375HH (Jul 22, 2003)

first of all If you check my ad in the buy and sell I am a licensed firearms dealer for those that dont know and second glocks and berettas are fine firearms I own both but as for which one is better what I tell my customers is it is the one that you feel most comfortable with,the one that fits your hand best and the one that you think serves the purpose that you intend it to be used for.







as for tony turbos post about a silencer THEY ARE ILLEGAL PERIOD UNLESS YOU HAVE A CLASS 3 FIREARAMS DEALERS LICENSE then you may only have one for demonstartion purposes. thats just my 2 cents.


----------



## TonyTurbo29 (Aug 11, 2003)

521 1N5 said:


> cool...thanks...how much are glocks...ballpark?


 $550 W/ 2 mags and a Glock case.


----------



## TonyTurbo29 (Aug 11, 2003)

ANDY375HH said:


> first of all If you check my ad in the buy and sell I am a licensed firearms dealer for those that dont know and second glocks and berettas are fine firearms I own both but as for which one is better what I tell my customers is it is the one that you feel most comfortable with,the one that fits your hand best and the one that you think serves the purpose that you intend it to be used for.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 That's what I meant. I know there was some way to get one legally. You have to get the permit from the ATF and what not right?


----------



## 521 1N5 (Apr 25, 2003)

TonyTurbo29 said:


> 521 1N5 said:
> 
> 
> > cool...thanks...how much are glocks...ballpark?
> ...


 is that online???

do I have to get any kind of permit to have it in the house???


----------



## hays98 (Mar 8, 2003)

BeansAranguren said:


> Hays, Doyle vetoed the carry/conceal bill today. We Wisconsinites can forget about ever carrying a handgun in public.










thats fine with me :nod:


----------



## Runningmad (Aug 13, 2003)

Hey Tony thanks for all your input, I was leaning towards a Glock, but I wanted some outside input. I think the HK's are nice as well. I was wondering, what do you think a beginner should get? I mean I have shot pistols before, but not very often and it was my father's handcannon of a gun - .357 Colt Anaconda. Based on your post I was thinking 9mm, but the 10mm sounds promising. Ideally this will be the gun I can get comfortable with for police style work.

Once again thank you for the infomative posts...hehe, its good to see that everyone's Piranha are being well defended


----------



## STIFFY (Jul 9, 2003)

I still have to wait 5 long months till I hit that magical number but the day I do Ima get a HK45 compact. I have shoot all of those guns and they are all badass. I just have a preference for HK.
btw the second hand gun ill get will be a 1911


----------



## Black-Phoenix (Oct 21, 2003)

Well dude your question has a ton of variables.....how much recoil are you comfortable with?......will you do any target shooting/plinking with it? what is your budget? dose size matter? personally I like the glock good price and awsome durrability....you can shoot the damn thing under water. I would choose eather 9mm for defence/plinking and the 45 for defence...a guy could take a few 9s in the chest and still move but a .45 with a desent load will put his ass down for the duration. 9mm rounds ar elike penny candy wile .45s are fairly expensive.......a 9mm compact is also more manageable than the same in .45 cal...What ever you choose please be responsable with it and don't let some dumb ass get ahold of it that dosn't know how to use it....congrats on your new purchase and also take into consideration that all bullets will shoot a little differnt so that plinking load may be dead to nuts at 15 yards but the super knock down room safe home loads can and will shoot a bit differn't


----------



## Runningmad (Aug 13, 2003)

Well I would like something for target shooting, and I'll probably use it as much as possible. Something with good accuracy and durable, preferably ammo that won't cost me an arm and a leg. I am still in school and money is tight at times. As far as recoil I am really not sure, I used to shoot my dad's .357 Colt that had a fair amount of recoil. I just would like something that I can shoot to get a good feel for using a pistol and become as accurate as possible. At the moment I am not really looking for stopping power.


----------



## Black-Phoenix (Oct 21, 2003)

Glock 9mm...sounds like a perfect fit!


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

i have shot many guns,glock,hk,smith and wession, and a luger and i loved them all. i really liked smith and wession and i they have a new .50 caliber that has only a 40% recoil on average. pretty nice. get any gun you are comfertable with but i would pick something between the .22 though .38. or a .45 is you want all great guns.


----------



## newtoblackrhoms (Oct 31, 2003)

the glock 31 compact is an awsome .45 !


----------



## Runningmad (Aug 13, 2003)

So this is it huh? Nice







Now I'll have to find a good deal. Thanks for all the info and advice guys.


----------



## Black-Phoenix (Oct 21, 2003)

you won't be sorry...plink all day long for CHEEP!


----------



## TonyTurbo29 (Aug 11, 2003)

Honestly, I would say go with the Glock 17(9mm) or the Glock 22(.40).

Im personally leaning towards the Glock 22 as the better of the two choices. It's a good mix between Penetration and knock down power. If I was told to get you a kick ass gun I would get the one I am getting right now. 
A Glock 22(.40) with accessory rail, Trijicon Fixed Night sights, and then throw the M3 Tactical light on it and stick it in a Safari Land mid-ride holster designed for it. I always say, if your a creature of the night, which most cops are... Get toys that reflect that.

Also, how can you go wrong with the gun that Ludacris endorses??

"I got my twin Glock 40's, Cocked back... Me and my Homies....."
:nod:


----------



## TonyTurbo29 (Aug 11, 2003)

521 1N5 said:


> is that online???
> 
> do I have to get any kind of permit to have it in the house???


*Gander Mountian
www.gunbroker.com*

Just have to look around. That's a good price in my book, but I think Im going to be getting mine for almost nothing as my employers buy them in bulk. Im thinking around $340 for gun, 2 mags, and the Glock Case.
Also, in *WI* you don't have to have a permit or anything like that as far as I know. you just have to have it registered and purchased legally.


----------



## Black-Phoenix (Oct 21, 2003)

registering guns







buy a second hand gun in good condition...also realize that if a gun smith works on it he writes down the serial #'s....I have some guns that are registerd...only because I couldn't find what I wanted used


----------



## TonyTurbo29 (Aug 11, 2003)

This is what my Glock 22 will look like when Im patroling the streets. The only change being that I may opt for the M6 which is the same as the M3 shown below only it has a laser pointer. The reason for this is to produce a high level of presence should it be required. I personally know that I would stop making furtive gestures in a hurry if all of a sudden I see a Red dot on me.

http://pix.gunbroker.com/pixhost/2002-10-2...85_M3_glock.jpg

http://pix.gunbroker.com/pixhost/2003-02-1...4_C9FBglock.jpg

http://www.wholesalehunter.com/images/all/safapic6280s.jpg

Note: That is the holster style that I am recommending, however, the one pictured does not have the provisions to carry a mounted M3 light.


----------



## Runningmad (Aug 13, 2003)

Sweet, Hey Turbo are you a police officer, if so - where from?


----------



## TonyTurbo29 (Aug 11, 2003)

Runningmad said:


> Sweet, Hey Turbo are you a police officer, if so - where from?


 Soon... Ohhh So soon I will be. I have been testing all over the Place in Northeastern Wisconsin..(Around Green Bay). For all my WI people that know where these places are, I have tested for Brown County, Outagamie County, Rhinelander PD, Shawano County, and have applied to Kaukauna, Madison, Milwaukee, Dane County Sheriff, and Manawa PD. It's only a matter of time untill someone is foolish enough to insure me as a cop








Right now I schoffer Money around for American Security Corp and Serve Legal papers. If all goes as planned, I will be a Police Officer/Sheriff Deputy by summer 2004 at the latest.


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

hays98 said:


> BeansAranguren said:
> 
> 
> > Hays, Doyle vetoed the carry/conceal bill today. We Wisconsinites can forget about ever carrying a handgun in public.
> ...


 why?


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

get a sig, a sig p226 comes in either 9mm or the .40/.357 sig intercangeable

The SIG P226 is known for its durability and high level of accuracy. Manufactured by the Swiss firm, Schweizerische Industrie Gesellschaft. It was a front-runner in the tests for the new US military sidearm, and though it completed all tests satisfactory. The P226 was also adopted by the Navy SEALS after several of their M9s suffered catastrophic slide failures. It is also employed by agents of the RCMP SWAT, ATF, Marshals Service, FBI, DEA, and various foreign counter-terrorism units.









nitron or 2 tone









I got the black one because it was available sooner, I wish I had waited for the 2 tone, man thats a nice looking gun


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

Allthought i hate guns,here some pics......


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

another one....


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

last one...


----------



## 14_blast (Oct 6, 2003)

Not quite a handgun

XM8 Carbine


----------



## Forked_Tongue (Feb 20, 2003)

im a big fan of a ruger redhawk... or is it the super redhawk..im not sure but a 10 inch barrel 6 shot revolver .44mag... but also i only use it for hunting but would be nice for defense, if you get a shorter barrel


----------

